# Lumber Jocks write-up in Woodcraft Magazine



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

In case you didn't notice, the current (May '07) issue of Woodcraft Magazine has a great write-up on this group. It is on page 72 under 'Webworking'. They had nothing but praise for this group, it's features, and or own Martin Sojka. I'll bet that boosts our membership.
I noticed it especially because there is a great write-up on my book on the preceding page in their 'Woodworkers' Library'. They even added some details that the publisher had not printed, so it was fun for me to read. I believe that the Woodcraft stores will all be able to carry my book by ordering it from the warehouse- which should help sales tremendously.
btw- look for an article on the Pinwheel Box in that magazine in the near future. I'm getting the 3 variations of the boxes ready to mail off to them on Monday so that they can take their own photos of the finished boxes. This is the first article I've done for a magazine other than Carving Magazine (done 9 for them) so I'm excited about it.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Matt has informed me about this write-up in his new Woodcraft Magazine column. I'm so glad he has chosen LJ as the first site. Thanks Matt!


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, of course- the best always get to go first. You should be very proud. LumberJocks is just soooo kool.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations Martin.
And Thank you Donna.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Way to go Martin. The reputation continues to grow…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Matt for the write-up and thanks Martin for the LJ web site. I guess we shouldn't shorten it. The LumberJock Web Site.


----------



## Matt (Apr 23, 2006)

You're welcome everyone. I'm curious to see how many more Jocks we can get in here as a result. Also, Donna I didn't connect the dots until a couple of seconds ago. Not only is your book one page before my column, but I've been carrying it around and flipping through it just recently. I received a few titles from Sterling Publishing to give away to listeners of my podcast and your amazing book was one of the first titles they sent me!!! Not quite sure I want to let it go!


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Excellent!!! You have my permission to hold on to the book- and make lots of great boxes- and tell everyone how much you like it- LOL. Or- if you give it to someone else- after looking through it- then more people will get to see it. You chose- too hard for me to decide. I'm glad that Sterling saw fit to send you a copy. They sent one to Woodcraft Corp and that led to them carrying the book and asking me to do an article for them. Such excitement! Hmmmm- maybe they need someone else to check out their new books- I never get tired of reading about woodworking. I read about it more than I do it- sometimes. Glad you like my book. Getting praise from you means a lot. Thanks, Donna


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm going to have to drop into Woodcraft tomorrow and get a copy of the magazine. I wondering if I should wait until I win Matt's Free Schwag contest (LOL) or just buy Donna's book.

Anyway, thanks to Martin for creating this community and to Matt for contributing in a big way.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Wayne- look for the book and if it isn't there ask them why not, please. The individual stores have to make the decision to carry each product. They need to set their 'model stock'- usually to (2). That way it gets replenished every time one is sold. I know a lot about this since I used to do it for our Austin store. I think th product number is 835558- but I'm not positive. They can look it up in their computer under the title of the book- The Ultimate Band Saw Box Book. I'd be interested in what you find. Where is this store located? Thanks, Donna


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The store is in Sacramento Ca. I made my first bandsaw box about 2 months ago and they are high on my project "to do" list. I work a lot these days and like small projects. It is nice to be able to come home from slogging bits all day and do an activity that leaves you feeling like you really accomplished something.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on your book, Donna. This is the first I'd heard of it, and I ordered it today for a book review over on WoodCentral.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

That is great, Barb! Where did you order it? I sell it myself, autographed and everything. Details are on my website: www.woodworks-by-donna.com.
What is WoodCentral? Is there a woodworking group online thatI don't know about? Didn't think that was possible-LOL. Donna


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Wayne- I know what you mean by work-type work that does not show tangible results. That is one of the best things about woodworking- big or small, our projects tend to be something you can hold in your hands and admire for a long time. The feelings of accomplishment are worth all the sanded off finger prints-imho. Donna


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice going Donna and Martin and Matt. .who knows where this is all going. A believer. HOPPY EASTER EVERYONE. Jockmike


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

BTW- I not only discovered WoodCentral- thanks to Barb- but I joined up, posted a profile, and sent in a photo. I find it difficult to peruse their postings though- guess I need to read some of the instructions. There seems to be a lot of information there, but not about band saw boxes. Maybe I wasn't using the right search words. I'll try again sometime. I cannot believe they would not have a lot of comments on my favorite subject. Happy Easter- Donna


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Easter, to everyone from me too. This format of software was hard for me to get used to, too, Donna! Wood Central is large, but I know you could search through Shop Shots for bandsawn boxes, or just use keyword boxes, though that may give you too many. I ordered your book in a batch from Sterling, as I do regular orders on titles I want to review for Wood Central's book review pages. I'm glad you found the site. And I'm glad Popular Woodworking alerted me to this one!


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Ya know, Barb, we are living in such interesting times. I'm going to guess we are about the same age and probably are equally amazed at the latest developments in communication. That we are sitting at our computers in our own homes (and that could be anywhere in the world) and talking to each other- it never ceases to astound me. That we can go online to look at the wood works of unimaginable numbers of people (again from anywhere on earth) is something we could not have imagined just 20 years ago. I contacted my 'Gallery' people through their web sites; communicated with the editors through emails; and now I sell the book via my web site and accept payment electronically. None of this would have been conceivable just a few years ago. I, for one, am happy to live in this computer age when I can live on my little acreage in the middle of nowhere and yet not feel isolated. Donna


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Donna- I'm 57 this year, and yes, amazing how the world has changed with the 'information age.' Some of it worries me, as becoming 'disinformation' so easily, but the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages if we just keep our heads on straight! I, too, am linked to editors and publishers and cyber-buddies only through the internet, and learning from sites like this one every day. There are no guilds or clubs near where I live, and websites like LumberJocks are a real blessing in keeping us all connected and sharing what knowledge we've gained.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Got ya beat- I'll be 62 next month. Darn, how time flies when you're having fun. I live in the middle of 50 acres with the closest neighbor 1/4 mile away. Tiny town of maybe 200 families and an old time grocery/feed/gas/package store a mile away. Big town of 12,000 is 10 miles away, and Austin is 35 miles away. We stay home a lot. We built our house the way we wanted and don't understand why other people want to 'get away'. We have everything we need right here. Give me a well outfitted shop, an unlimited supply of wood, and a reason for making things- and I'm well satisfied. 
I would miss talking to other people if I didn't have the internet though. It is my lifeline. It can take up a lot of time though- and hubby calls me his 'mouse potato' when it looks like I'll never leave the computer chair. Speaking of which- guess I can get out of the chair now and hit the shop- there are things to be made! Donna


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Barb- I just looked at your web site. . . I didn't realize you were such a good woodworker. What great projects- and wonderful woods. Your craftsmanship is to die for. Makes me want to cut a dovetail or two myself-lol. Donna


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, Thank You! I could listen to that all day. Can't wait to see your book and get a real look at your work (writing as well as box making.) The cover shot is impressive by itself.


----------

